# Source for wrench



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking for source for wrench that fits in end of Bosch Colt when tightening bit.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

What's the problem a wrench is a wrench?

Do you mean you need a metric wrench?

Regards


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gerard is right. Any wrench the right size will work. The only reason you get the thin ones with your router is beacause they are cheap to stamp out of sheet metal.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CaptRandy said:


> Looking for source for wrench that fits in end of Bosch Colt when tightening bit.


Randy - you could probably get a replacement wrench from Bosch or ereplacement parts. Just as probably it would be way over priced. Like the others have noted, any wrench that has the correct span, even a small adjustable, will work. It the issue is fitting into the base while tightening/loosening the collet, I usually just pop the base off anyway.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking for the part that inserts into the bottom end to hold the armature secure when 
I tighten the collet nut. I will try to get on line to Bosch dealer. Thanks.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

John, I will see if I can get the"base" off to access the end of the shaft.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Most routers I have came with the press cut wrenches as opposed to forged wrenches. For the routers that came with press cut wrenches I bought Craftsman open/box end wrenches to replace them. The Craftsman wrenches are thinner in the neck and easier to use and in some cases interchangeable from router to router. If too thick to clear the collet or whatever on the armature with routers that do not have a lock pin I just grind them down.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Checked with Bosch, part is not available. It is a wrench that you break in half to give you the collet wrench and a U shaped piece to insert in the opposite end to hold the shaft from turning.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well,
IMHO:
Just get a caliper and measure out the wrenches that you need.
And as said Ken Bee, the one close to the router might be sold to thick,
use a grinder to make it come in.

Regards


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

This is what the wrench looks like, I need the left side of the thing. I hope the photo comes through


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

?...I thought they were legally obligated to keep spare parts available for a given number of years(?).
For them to obsolete their tools seems pretty arrogant, and I'm a big fan of Bosch! 
In any case, as everyone has suggested, just pick up an open end box wrench that fits the shaft, and grind it down if you need a smaller profile. 
Cheaper by far than trying to find the exact tool, which seems to have been made with cost saving in mind...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CaptRandy said:


> This is what the wrench looks like, I need the left side of the thing. I hope the photo comes through


Hi Randy - OK, I see the problem. You must have an early model Colt as mine has a spindle lock. Best I can suggest is to try and get it measured so you can get the right size. Pick up a cheap wrench of the proper size and grind the sides down till it fits. 
I kinda agree with DaninVan on this one.:fie:


----------

